# Megaplex



## DelvyFluffyFerret (Mar 13, 2013)

So how many Fellow Furs are going to Megaplex in Orlando?


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 14, 2013)

Perhaps. It depends on what kind of job I wind up getting.


----------



## DelvyFluffyFerret (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a friend who is gonna help me get in, so ill hopefully be in no matter what, But im hopefully getting a Job soon


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Mar 14, 2013)

I was considering going, but it would be my first one so I would be lost so bad. I might still go though just to do so.


----------



## CampionL (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll be there!

Don't worry about being lost; the convention's not that big. There was only 500 attendees last year, and probably no more than 700 this year. The best thing about smaller cons is meeting with friends you already know, and making new ones!


----------



## Aldino (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll be going! Bring a few furs with me but I'm going to start hotel planning and payments in April to make it official. I'm going to see Cerberus.


----------



## CampionL (Mar 20, 2013)

If anyone needs at room spot, I've got one!


----------



## TheDarkCynder (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll be going to Megaplex.


----------



## Hunter124Gamma (Mar 24, 2013)

I was thinking about it. Might be iffy.


----------



## BrownieTheWolfDog (Apr 2, 2013)

If I was able to afford it, I'd definitely go.


----------



## Furry_Crew_Chief (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely considering it! Unsure if I will have the finds though.


----------



## Tychas (May 8, 2013)

I'm still debating, I don't have a really good track record with cons.


----------



## Hutch (May 9, 2013)

It's in the plans.  I'm trying to go, it's a toss up between this and Metrocon.  Either way I'd wear my fursuit though .
I remember seeing you at FWA Aldino, you going to wearing the same suit?  I'm revamping mine now so it'll be nicer for this one.


----------



## Tazzu (May 13, 2013)

I hope I can go, it will be my first con. I want to go fursuiting at a con!


----------



## Robo-Shark (Jun 9, 2013)

I plan to be there, selling plushies and maybe some prints or other stuff in the Artist Alley.

Just throwing it out there, these are the plush I'll have up for sale! Will try to add prints if I have time! http://robo-shark.tumblr.com/post/53710047810/lunarplush-megaplex-in-orlando-here-is-the


----------

